# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Brivis Networker- adding a 2nd controller!

## raff

Gday all, 
I have a Brivis central heating unit in a new house with the Networker (V3) installed to the heater downstairs.  
I would like to add an additional Networker upstairs and wonder would anyone shed some light on what is involved to set up the controller. I already had a 2 wire power cable running between both the heater and current Networker and the planned location of the new Networker. (Planned ahead at frame stage but didn't install a second controller because wasn't sure if I would use it!) 
From the Brivis website I read that 2 controllers can be installed from the one heater running as master/ slave but gives no indication to what is involved in the setup procedure. From looking at the current networker it runs from a two wire setup from the control module on the heater unit itself but doesn't seem to have a terminal for a second controller? 
Any info would be appreciated. 
Cheers 
Raff :Biggrin:

----------


## tricky4000

Just a guess here, but maybe you connect the two together at the heater.  Call Brivis, they should be able to tell you.  I bet its really simple.
Dan.

----------


## president_ltd

hey Raff,  AFAIK you need to 'tell' the unit about any additional controllers.  the config for that is probably done on the main unit itself, certainly the wiring diagram details will be on that. 
i asked on the forums here looking for the 'service' / 'installation' manual associated with those settings in the thread http://www.renovateforum.com/showthread.php?t=73834 but alas, seems noone here has it.  :Frown:  
best call Brivis & see if they will email you the pdf. 
if they do, can you post it here too?  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## raff

Thanks for the replies,  
I have read elsewhere Brivis will not give out installation data to joe public which is understandable as I believe any work undertaken with a heating system must be conducted by a licenced installer. I still wouldnt mind reading whats involved, particarly if an additonal 'zoning 506 module' is required to add the additional controller. I would prefer to buy the parts and have everything ready to go so the installer can hook it up and program if required. 
I have googled and found absolutley nothing on networker installation, Brivis have done very well keepng their cards close to there chest! I have rang a few heating people but hey said they would have to send someone out to have a look because they werent certain if an additional networker can be installed with the system (i have read on the Brivis website it can) Im just trying to avoid unnecessary call out fees and misimformation!

----------


## droog

Hi Raff,
I do not have a Brivis heater and cannot provide specifics, but for the Braemar zoned systems if you are using more that one controller you also need the zoning electronics kit (24 or 240 volt dependant on your zone dampers) which is installed in the heater, additional controllers, and the ducting designed for zoned system including zone dampers.
There are design principles around the zoning regarding the number of open outlets, placement of controllers and the location of return air ducting that need to be considered. 
If your ducting does not already include zone dampers then there may be considerable rework of the ducting required, if you already have the zone dampers but only one controller then the job may be easy. 
I am not an expert in the field only my personal experience.
Dave.

----------


## atregent

I'm pretty sure I have the installers manual for my Brivis heater, I'll have a hunt around for it tonight.

----------


## tricky4000

Hey Raff,
Give Dynamic Heating and Cooling a call and ask them.  These guys are helpful. http://www.dynamic-heating.com.au/
(03) 9822-3705 
Ask for a guy call Bob (he's quite helpful).  
If you go to their website and click on thermostats, you'll see information about the controllers used for the dampers.  These are basically relays used to control the dampers.

----------


## raff

> Hi Raff,
> I do not have a Brivis heater and cannot provide specifics, but for the Braemar zoned systems if you are using more that one controller you also need the zoning electronics kit (24 or 240 volt dependant on your zone dampers) which is installed in the heater, additional controllers, and the ducting designed for zoned system including zone dampers.
> There are design principles around the zoning regarding the number of open outlets, placement of controllers and the location of return air ducting that need to be considered. 
> If your ducting does not already include zone dampers then there may be considerable rework of the ducting required, if you already have the zone dampers but only one controller then the job may be easy. 
> I am not an expert in the field only my personal experience.
> Dave.

  Thanks for info Dave- 
I should be more specific with my question! My intention is to install an additonal Networker controllable to run slave to the unit downstairs. Im not intending to set up an extra zone which as Dave has correctly stated will require a zoning module (I believe this is a Brivis Net 506 module) and the appropiate dampers and ducting adjustments. I simply would like to have control of the one zone from upstairs and downstairs. From the Brivis website this can be achieved in a master/slave setup running dual Networkers for the one zoned system- just cant find info how its done! 
Just wondering if additional hardwarewill be required to install the second Networker as there doesnt seem to be a terminal in the heater controller unit to allow this. It may be as simple as running both units from the same terminal but im sure there must be programming involved to set master and slave.  :Biggrin:

----------


## raff

> I'm pretty sure I have the installers manual for my Brivis heater, I'll have a hunt around for it tonight.

  That would be great, I has the users manual which can be found on the Brivis website but if you have additional installer or programming info that would be terrific!

----------


## atregent

I found the installer manual. Connecting 2 networkers is pretty easy, they just go in parallel and one is set to master, the other set to slave. The controllers are set to master by default, so you just need to set the second one to slave. 
If you want a copy of it, PM me your email address and I'll scan it for you.

----------


## raff

> I found the installer manual. Connecting 2 networkers is pretty easy, they just go in parallel and one is set to master, the other set to slave. The controllers are set to master by default, so you just need to set the second one to slave. 
> If you want a copy of it, PM me your email address and I'll scan it for you.

  PM sent 
Cheers

----------


## raff

Thanks to Atregent above- the 2nd Networker was installed today. Simply running the controllers in parallel and then around 20secs of programming to set the 2nd controller to slave is all it takes. 
Thanks again to Anthony and the forum- once again coming up with the answers! 
Cheers 
Raff :Biggrin:

----------


## Heat_Crime

Can anybody outline the 20 seconds of programming to set it to 'Slave' for me? 
Thanks. 
HC

----------


## nbl1268

> I found the installer manual. Connecting 2 networkers is pretty easy, they just go in parallel and one is set to master, the other set to slave. The controllers are set to master by default, so you just need to set the second one to slave. 
> If you want a copy of it, PM me your email address and I'll scan it for you.

  Say, does the installer manual provide any useful information about running both heating and cooling from the same controller??  inform about using the time controls for auto satrt and stop??

----------


## twase

I have two controllers connected and at present (both masters) I need to make changes on both controllers otherwise the cooler hunts between the settings on each controller. Any chance I can have the programming detail to change a networker control panel from a master to a slave? I have searched the Net high and low but unable to locate the actual procedure.

----------


## Bloss

This might help. Oops wrong file - will hunt down the other one.

----------


## Dan 05

Hi Raff i am trying to do the same install you have done, would you still have a copy of the install manual.
Regards Dan

----------


## chrisp

> Hi Raff i am trying to do the same install you have done, would you still have a copy of the install manual.
> Regards Dan

  Have a look in the library (up the corridor, the second on the left - and be very quiet when entering) http://www.renovateforum.com/f221/br...24/#post834572

----------


## FlyinDoc

Hi folks, 
Wondering if anyone had a copy of the Advanced Networker Programming Manual that apparently ships with the 506 Module.  I was reading the Brivis HE30 Installation manual, in the forum's library, and it refers to this document if you need to install zoning dampers.  I have two already but one stopped being controlled by the 506 module (I isolated the damper motor and fed 240V direct to it).  It operated OK, so I'm guessing it's either the 506 has developed a hardware fault or being the tinkering type, I've gone and changed a programmed setting and not restored it to a correct pre-tinkering state.  I mapped out a whole heap of setting codes with what I believe to be their function, but this one seems to have me stymied and having run out of spouse approved tinker time, I'm needing a quick fix. 
Thanks in advance.

----------

